# Windows could not connect to Group Policy Client services



## eurotrader

Hi.

I just purchased a new laptop last month (Windows 8 O/S) and I receive the following message which is slowing down my computer when I sign out or access Hotmail:

"Windows could not connect to Group Policy Client services"

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

Please help us by giving us the exact Make/Model of your laptop. And which browser do you receive this message on? eg: IE10, Chrome, Firefox, Safari for Windows, PaleMoon, etc.??

Have you tried your Hotmail account recently on another computer? When exactly was the last time you accessed that Hotmail account; eg: Day/Date/Year? Most Hotmail accounts were phased out last year, and were all replaced by Outlook.com accounts by Microsoft.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Deleted4192016

Here is a solution. This seems to effect non-administrative (standard) users by stopping their ability to sign in on Windows 7 (x32, x64), Windows 8 (x32, x64), and Windows 8.1 (x32, x64).

MAKE SURE YOU ARE ADMINISTRATOR WHILE DOING THIS. OTHERWISE, THERE WILL BE NO EFFECTS MADE, WHATSOEVER :smile:.

1. Hold down the 'Windows key (bottom left, in-between 'alt' and 'ctrl' buttons) + R'.

2. Type "servives.msc".

3. Look for 'Group Policy Client'.

4. Look at the status of the program (if blank, the service is NOT running).

5. Run 'regedit'. To open, press 'Windows key + R' and then search 'regedit' and press 'OK'.

6. It will ask you for permission to open this program. Click 'Yes'.

- There will be a column on the left side.

7. Go to *Computer -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> CurrentControlSet -> Services -> gpsvc*.

8. Click on 'gpsvc' (once).

9. Click on 'netvcs' (twice).

10. It will open a Window that has all of the program(s) started by 'netvcs'.

11. If you cannot find 'gpsvc', that means that is not going to run.

12. When you close the window, it will give you a warning message. That is normal, don't pass out.

13. Click 'OK'.

14. Right-click the 'Svchost', select 'New', and then click on 'Key'.

15. Call your new folder 'netsvcs'.

16. Go back to your 'Svchost' folder (hit 'F5' to refresh) and then click on your 'netsvcs' folder.

17. Right click on the blank space under default. Select *New -> DWORD (32-bit) Value (still run 32-bit even on 64-bit) -> name it 'CoinitializeSecurityParam -> double click on the new class -> make value data: 1 -> Click 'OK'*.

18. Right click on the blank space under your new class. Select *New -> DWORD (32-bit) Value -> name it 'CoinitializeSecurityAllowLowBox -> double click on the new class -> make value data: 1*.

19. Right click on the blank space under your newest class. Select *New ->DWORD (32-bit) Value - > name it 'AuthenticationCapabilities' -> make value data: 3020 (in HEXADECIMAL)*.

20. Reboot your computer for the changes to take effect.

21. Go to your *Desktop -> hold 'Windows key + R -> type 'services.msc' -> Go to 'Group Policy Client'*.

Group Policy Client should now be running!


----------



## eurotrader

Hi. Thanks for the responses. I solved the problem by following the steps in this YouTube video:

Windows Cannot Connect To Group Policy Client Fix - YouTube

It's similar to the post above.

Does anyone know how this problem occurred in the first place?


----------

